

Modifications in Apache .htaccess file for web application security - luckystrike
http://www.0x000000.com/index.php?i=567&bin=1000110111

======
aasarava
Interesting way to block some attacks early. I'm curious to hear how many
people use .htaccess like this for security. Seems like these attacks would be
blocked regardless if you keep your server patched and use good application
design/development principals (like never trusting user input, not using GET
queries for destructive operations, etc.), no?

